# galaxy rhizome or hop plant



## goom (17/9/14)

Can anyone tell how to get a rhizome or plant of galaxy?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (17/9/14)

Nope it's a proprietary strain.


----------



## blotto (17/9/14)

Yeah you'd have to seek on to the hop farm and borrow one.


----------



## barls (17/9/14)

even then theres still the chance you would get something completely different as region plays a huge impact.


----------



## goom (18/9/14)

ok thnx


----------

